# Pets at Home-frozen foods



## xxmykyxx (Jul 16, 2009)

Just wondering if Pets at Home have started selling frozen rodents yet, as I know some stores have started selling tortoises and some reptiles. Specifically does anyone know about the Romford branch, as that's my closest

Cheers


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

some were selling food well over a year ago.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't think they'd be selling frozen rodents in the immediate future, as I believe they are currently only focusing on bearded dragons, leopard geckos and tortoises, not snakes.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

All I can say is god help the reptiles :devil:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes they Have started selling frozen foods most have done for over a year even prior to them begining to stock beardies etc they usuall sell them in packs of five or ten depending on size and I am not sure if they do chicks i have only been able to get rats and mice and the sizes are not the best and i find them a tad expensive as well I paid £11 for 5 weaner rats


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't trust my local Pets At home.

I phoned up once asking if they had frozen rat pups in for feeding reptiles. The kid on the other end of the phone asked what a rat pup was and I said it's like a mouse pinkie, only a rat.

So he put me onto another woman and as soon as she picked up the phone she said "Yeah, we have pinkies". And I asked if they were mice pinkies or rats though, and she paused for a second and said...yeah they're rats.

Obviously I didn't believe that for one second! Silly pet shops.


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

JUJU said:


> Yes they Have started selling frozen foods most have done for over a year even prior to them begining to stock beardies etc they usuall sell them in packs of five or ten depending on size and I am not sure if they do chicks i have only been able to get rats and mice and the sizes are not the best and i find them a tad expensive as well I paid £11 for 5 weaner rats


Sorry, that's definitely not Pets At Home, none do frozen reptile foods, is it Pampurred pets?


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

sorry...double post.


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Not a fan of pets at home, I don't like parting with my money to them. Although I suppose no more harm can be done to frozen rodents :whistling2:


----------



## sh231193 (Dec 16, 2008)

The Romford one is my closest too, that branch doesn't have any reptiles, so I wouldn't think they do food for them either. I think they sell things like hideouts, lighting and heating etc. but not the actual things so wouldn't bother with them tbh


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

There aren't any PAH stores that sell frozen rodents and as far as I know, there are no plans to start selling them either.

Pets at Home have never sold frozen rodents as far as I know. PetsMart did used to sell them, but once they were taken over by PAH, the reptiles (and all reptile products) went with them. It is only recently that PAH stores have started trialling reptiles again.


----------

